# Baby Kitty doing better after Spay



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Baby kitty is doing much better now. Her personality is back although she still growls at me a lot. She was spayed on Saturday and they sent her home with a cone. I used it for a day or two then it was off all the time except night and now its just always off. She licks herself constantly (not the incision). I guess she must think about grooming herself the whole time the cone is no cuz when it comes off she licks for literally 45 minutes. So much that this morning she was trying to hairball  

I know its normal for them to have a lump and I have seen how it looks with Sophie. Sophie's was a lot smaller tho so I wanted to post a pic and have it "okayed" as a normal lump. 










Looks pretty big and this picture is not even that great. I know I am begin paranoid but better safe than sorry...


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Call the vet. They should be willing to do a quick check.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

A long time ago our cat had that, it turned out to be that they didn't stitch her belly right, and it got infected. 

I'd definately take her in and have it looked at.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

It could be the bad picture, but that looks bigger than i remember Boo's being... might want to check - it will put your mind at ease if nothing else.


----------

